# من هو الرجل الذي يجذب المرأه



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2013)

​ 

من هو الرجل الذي يجذب المرأة ؟؟؟




​ *كثيُر من الرجال لا يعرفون ماذا تريد المرأة؟ وما هي الصفات التي تعجبها في الرجل وتجعلها تنجذب إليه دون أي مقاومة ؟ 
*

*ولذا فهم يرون المرأة معادلة صعبة ولغز يصعب على أي شخص فكه أو التعامل معه . 
برغم أن المرأة  لا تحتاج إلى معجزة كبيرة أو فلسفة فارغة لكي يفهم الرجل ما هي الصفات التي تعجبها وتجذبها إليه ؟ إنما هي تحتاج فقط إلي عقل يفكر  وقلب يتدبر ويعي ويفهم، فإذا كنت تريد معرفة أنواع الرجال الذين تحبهم  المرأة، فاقرأ معنا السطور التالية وتعرف علي سبعة أنماط من الرجال الذين تنجذب إليهم المرأه  ، وسبب الانجذاب، وبذلك تستطيع أن تعرف أي الرجال أنت، فتش عن نفسك وتعرف  علي ذاتك ومقوماتك ونمي الخصال الجذابة في شخصيتك، وبذلك سيمكنك أن تخطب  ودها بسهولة، وإليك الأنواع :
* 

*





*​ *الرجل الرومانسي: هو الرجل الذي يؤمن بالعواطف الكلاسيكية ويحضر للمرأة دائماً الأزهار والشيكولاتة ويضيء  الشموع على العشاء، وبالطبع يتصل بها دوما لتعلم أنه يفكر بها وينظر إلى  عينيها عندما يعبر لها عن مشاعره.
سبب انجذاب المرأة إليه: المرأة تحب أن يقدرها الرجل  ويشعرها أنها محبوبة، والرجل الرومانسي يفعل ذلك ويستخدم الوسائل  الرومانسية ليريها أنه يفكر بها في كل الأوقات، بالإضافة إلى ذلك هي تشعر  بالحرية في التعبير عن مشاعرها أمام رجل يبادلها ذلك على طريقتها.

 الواثق بنفسه: هو الرجل الذي يشعر بالأمان ويثق بنفسه وشخصيته حازمة ومحاطة بهالة من القوة والسلطة في العلاقة، وهذا الرجل لا يغار من الآخرين ولا يشعر أنه مهدد من زميلها في العمل أو خطيبها السابق أو أي رجل آخر.  

سبب الانجذاب إليه: النساء ينجذبن إلى الرجال الواثقين بأنفسهم، وضع في  اعتبارك أنك إذا شعرت بأنك رجل رائع ستتأثر هي وتشعر بك كما تشعر بنفسك،  والرجل الواثق بنفسه لا يستجدي الإعجاب أو القبول من امرأة، وهذا ما يجعلها تعجب به أكثر.


 الفنان والمبدع: هذا الرجل عفوي ويعيش اللحظة وغالباً ما يكون مبدعاً وخلافاً في إبهار المرأة، فعلى سبيل المثال يقوم برسم لوحة أو كتابة أغنية لها.
سبب الانجذاب إليه: كل امرأة تريد أن تشعر أنها مميزة واستثنائية، وليس هناك طريقة أفضل لجعلها تشعر بذلك من أن تكون ملهمة له، فهي تسحر بأفكار الرجل الفنان وإبداعه وخاصة عندما تكون هي جزءاً من فنه.


 *​ ​ *الأجنبي " الرجل الغربي ": هو الرجل الذي يأتي من بلد آخر وربما له لهجة محببة أو طريقة فريدة لرؤية العالم، بالإضافة إلى  خصوصية سلوكه أو ربما ملابسه، وهذا ما يجعله ساحراً، ولكن ليس ضرورياً أن  تكون أجنبيا لتحمل سمات هذه الشخصية، فلو كنت تسافر كثيراً وتجيد التحدث  بعدة لغات، فربما أمكنك أن تمتلك سحر الأجنبي.
وسبب الانجذاب اليه: الكاريزما ولا نستطيع أن تقول أكثر من ذلك، انه غموض الشخصية المثير، وغالباً ما تختار هذا النوع من  الشخصيات نساء لديهن فضول بالعالم، ولكن غالبية الانجذاب سببه فتنته وسحر مقابلة شخصية من ثقافة أخرى.

 أما الرجل المغامر: فهذا الرجل تقوده أهواؤه غالباً للمغامرات، فقد يركب موتوسيكل أو يصطحبها من عملها للذهاب في رحلة، ولكن هذا الرجل لا يقلق كثيراً على العواقب ويجعل رغباته تقوده.
والسبب: كل امرأة تريد قليلاً من التمرد والثورة (من دون سبب بالطبع) هي تحب سلوكه وراحة باله وتريد أن تشعر مثله، وروح هذا الرجل المنطلقة تضفي روح الشباب على العلاقة وهي تحب أن تجرب ترويضه مع إنها تعرف أنها لن تنجح.

 الذكي: الرجل الذكي يثير نقاشات تحرض على التفكير ويهتم بأن يستمع لما تقوله تجاوباً مع حديثه، هو  يجعلها تضحك على روح الفكاهة الذكية التي يمتلكها، ولديه قدرة عجيبة على  جعل الحديث عن السياسة ممتعاً، بإمكانه أن يتحدث معها لساعات طويلة دون أن  تمل.
والسبب: السنوات تمضي وتفقد معها شيئاً من جاذبيتك الشكلية، ولكن إذا أبقيتها مهتمة فقد ربحت نصف المعركة، إن التواصل الفكري يلعب دوراً كبيرا في تعزيز ودعم العلاقة.

*​ *الحساس المدلل: هو الرجل الذي يفتح للمرأة باب السيارة لتدخل ويسحب لها الكرسي لتجلس وهو يدفع فاتورة العشاء ويتأكد أنها تناولت الحلوى بعد العشاء، عموماً هوحساس تجاه مشاعرها ويشعر بالوقت المناسب لعودتها إلى المنزل.
السبب: لا تتفاجأ، فأنت تعتقد أن الرجل الرقيق لا يستطيع أن يحظى بالمرأة، ولكن ضع في اعتبارك أن المرأة  عندما ترتبط برجل فظ لا يهتم بها تعيد بعد فترة تقييم علاقتها به، وتقييم الأولويات هذا يتطلب منها قليلاً من  النضوج، ولكن النتيجة أن كل النساء يكتشفن أنهن يردن رجلاً يدلل ويهتم على المدى الطويل.
بخفة الدم .. سيطر على قلبها ويمكنك عزيزي الرجل أن تفوز بقلب المرأة من خلال الاستحواذ علي مشاعرها والوصول إلي قلبها بخفة دمك وجرأتك، حيث أكدت دراسة علمية أعدها مؤخراً باحثون من جامعة ويستفيلد بولاية بماساتشوتسي الأمريكية أن أهم مفتاح مفاتيح الوصول إلى قلب المرأه هو خفة الظل فهي تؤثر بشكل إيجابي علي قبول المرأه للرجل وانجذابها إليه .
وأوضح الباحثون أن المرأة يمكنها أن تتغاضي عن الكثير من عيوب الرجل إذا كان يتمتع بخفة الظل وقادراً علي إسعادها، وهي مهمة للنساء أكثر من  الاعتبارات الأخري مثل القوة أو الخشونة، أو حتي جاذبية الشكل . 
مفاتيح تجذبك للمرأة

 *​ *




*​ *ولا تقتصر الصفات التي تجذب المرأه إليك على الصفات السابقة فقط، فهناك بعض المفاتيح المهمة التي يجب أن يعرفها الرجال ويتفهمها، وهي مجاملات بسيطة،‏ تعشق المرأة سماعها‏ ، والإحساس بها .‏ 
فالحنان من المفاتيح المهمة التي تكسب الرجل قلب وحب المرأة، وليس هناك أدنى شك في أن من يتعامل مع المرأة من منطلق إشعارها بالحنان قد فهمها وأظهر أفضل صفاتها، وهو بهذا يحصل على أكبر قدر من  اهتمام ورعاية منها، فالمرأه عطاء بلا حدود، بشرط أن نفهمها، وهي بحاجة إلى من يتفاعل مع احتياجاتها النفسية. 

 وأوضح الباحثون أن المرأة عندما تذرف الدمع تريد أن تشعر بأن هناك من يهتم لهذه الدموع ويتأثر بها ويسأل عن سببها، والأهم من ذلك أن لا يستخف ولا يقلل من أهميتها، حتى لو كانت غير مهمة في نظره، فلكل شخص اهتمامات قد يشعر غيره بأنها لا تستحق العناء .
إن ما يهم المرأة هو الشعور بالاهتمام والحنان مع من نعيش معه، وهي لن تكتفي ولن تكف عن الاحتياج والمطالبة للحصول على هذا  الاهتمام فهو غذاؤها النفسي واليومي، وإن لم تحصل عليه فستصاب بالاكتئاب  والعصبية الزائدة لأقل شيء، وسينعكس هذا سلباً على جميع أفراد الأسرة . 
ولا تنسي عزيزي الإعجاب فالمرأة تعشق أن تشعر بأن زوجها معجب بها،‏ بأسلوب  تفكيرها مثلاً‏ً ‏بأناقتها،‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها،‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور  التي تضعها،‏ بشخصيتها،‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏‏ بشجاعتها،‏ بمستواها  العلمي أو الثقافي‏،‏ فهي دائماً تنتظر من الزوج كلمة إعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏‏ .
فكل هذه الصفات تجعلك تتربع علي قلب المرأة دون أي منازع، وتجعلك تعرف هل أنت من الشخصيات التي تجذب النساء إليكِ، أم تحتاج إلى إعادة تأهيل وترتيب في شخصيتك لتفوز بقلوبهن وتكون من المفضلين لديهن *​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*ايوة بقى يا روما 
طبعا كل الانواع دى تنفع ههههههههه

بس احلاهم الرجل الرومانسى بس انقرض تقريبا هههههههه

لا بجد هتلاقى كل نوع من دول فى حاجة بتميزه 
واه بقى لو الرجل يبقى كوكتيل من كل دووووووول 
هتبقى حاجة حلوة اووووى*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

*اكثر من رائع اختي *
*

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة بقى يا روما
> طبعا كل الانواع دى تنفع ههههههههه
> 
> بس احلاهم الرجل الرومانسى بس انقرض تقريبا هههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح 
بس دي مستحيل يكون واحد في الصفات دي كلها مره واحده
دا لو صفه واحده بس نبوس ايديا وش وضهر هههههههههههه
ميرسي حببتي رورو لمرورك الجمييل


​ 


kawasaki قال:


> *اكثر من رائع اختي *
> *
> 
> *​



ميرسي كتييييييير لمرورك الجميييل
ميرسي للتقييم
ربنا يكون معاك اخي الغالي
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2013)

بنوته مواضيعك بئت كده ليه.. هو في حاجه يابت؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة بقى يا روما *​
> *طبعا كل الانواع دى تنفع ههههههههه*​
> *بس احلاهم الرجل الرومانسى بس انقرض تقريبا هههههههه*​
> *لا بجد هتلاقى كل نوع من دول فى حاجة بتميزه *
> ...


 
* ايييوا يا رورو عايزين الرجل الفخفخينه الى يلم كل ده فى كوب واحد ااااا اقصد فى شخص واحد *
* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يوليو 2013)

توبيك مميز جدا روما
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايييوا يا رورو عايزين الرجل الفخفخينه الى يلم كل ده فى كوب واحد ااااا اقصد فى شخص واحد *
> * ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:new6:


ههههههههههههههه ياريت يا حبوا ما تلاقيش يا روحى 
حصولك على الفخفخينة اسهل 
فخفينة الرجل ده نوع جديد ما زال البحث عنه مستمر 
اصله نوع مستورد مش سهل تلاقيه 
بس سيبك انتى انا بموت فى الفخفخينة هههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

لا بقى على فكرة التوبيك دا لازم يتحذف ايوووووووة
اولا مافيش رجل ذكى هاتيلى رجل ذكى على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
مافيش راجل رومانسى على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
مافيش رجل مدلل هاتيلى رجل مدلل على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
باختصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
هاتيلى راااااااااااااااااجل ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا بقى على فكرة التوبيك دا لازم يتحذف ايوووووووة
> اولا مافيش رجل ذكى هاتيلى رجل ذكى على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
> مافيش راجل رومانسى على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
> مافيش رجل مدلل هاتيلى رجل مدلل على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
> ...


*يابت يخرب بيتك هتودينا فى داهية 
المنتدى كله رجالة 
مهما كان وجه الاختلاف بينا هههههههههه

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

هار اسوح اسوح اسوح مطين بطين ^_^
انتى اللى هتودينى فى داهية وانا مالى باللى هنا 
انا بقول على اللى بره 
وبعدين بقى ماهما كلهم من بره هلة هلة ومن جوه يعلم الله ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هار اسوح اسوح اسوح مطين بطين ^_^
> انتى اللى هتودينى فى داهية وانا مالى باللى هنا
> انا بقول على اللى بره
> وبعدين بقى ماهما كلهم من بره هلة هلة ومن جوه يعلم الله ^_^


*ههههههههههه انا حبيبت اهدى النفوس بس 
انا حذرتك وقد اعزر من بنجر انتى حرة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

لا لو فيها طرد
يبقى تحيا الرجالة
يلا يارب سامحنى على الكدبة الكبيرة دى ^_^
هدى النفوس براحتك ماانا عرفاكى بوتجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا لو فيها طرد
> يبقى تحيا الرجالة
> يلا يارب سامحنى على الكدبة الكبيرة دى ^_^
> هدى النفوس براحتك ماانا عرفاكى بوتجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


*هههههههههههههههه اموت فيكى وانتى خايفة كدا 
:mus13:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

طيب يلا ننكشح من توبيك البت ساحبتنا 
احسن تيجى تصوت فى وشنا
عارفهااااااااااااااااااا انا عارفهااااااااا
هى فوتك بعافية من التوبيك دا ياااوختشى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب يلا ننكشح من توبيك البت ساحبتنا
> احسن تيجى تصوت فى وشنا
> عارفهااااااااااااااااااا انا عارفهااااااااا
> هى فوتك بعافية من التوبيك دا ياااوختشى


*لا روما دى حبيبتى مش هتتكلم 
التوبيك توبيكى يا ماما انا وروما واحد *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

ياسلام سلم مين اللى بيتكلم ؟
لا بقى يااوختشى انا اللى صاحبتها وحبيبتها وكل يوم على موبايلات بقى ^_^
وبعدين احنا هنقف نردح لبعض فى التوبيك 
فين الجيرة 
فين العشرة
فين الحمام ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ياسلام سلم مين اللى بيتكلم ؟
> لا بقى يااوختشى انا اللى صاحبتها وحبيبتها وكل يوم على موبايلات بقى ^_^
> وبعدين احنا هنقف نردح لبعض فى التوبيك
> فين الجيرة
> ...


*ههههههههههههه على ايدك اليمين 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

طيب كويس 
يلا فوتك بعافية ياست امينة ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب كويس
> يلا فوتك بعافية ياست امينة ^_^


*الله يعفيك ياسى السيد *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يوليو 2013)

حضرتك نسيت اهم رجل فى هذا الزمان
يجذب المراة اكثر من اى رجل اخر وهو الرجل الغنى
الذى يملك امولا كثيرة
معظم النساء يفضلن هذا الرجل


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يوليو 2013)

* 
         كلام  جميل وموضوع مفيد   شكرا يااختى الغالية  

              بالنسبة ياعدو المراة اية وضعة من الكلام الحلو دة 
               مش تقولى طبعا  البنات هتموت نفسها علية ودى عايزة كلام  ههههههههههههه

 حقيقى موضوع جميل وقيم و احلى تقيم يااختى الغالية​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة بقى يا روما
> طبعا كل الانواع دى تنفع ههههههههه
> 
> بس احلاهم الرجل الرومانسى بس انقرض تقريبا هههههههه
> ...



* عدو المراة طبعا هو فى غيرو طبعا ههههههههههههه نتكلم  جد شوية يااختى الغالية الكمال لله فقط لا  يوجد كامل. المراة الصح هى  تخرج كل حاجة حلوة فى الرجل او جوزها وهى تقدر تجعل بيتها  قصريسكنة ملك وملكة  وتجعلة جحيم  دائم   الحل والعلاج  فى يد المراة مثلا مش راجل يكون طالع عينه فى الشغل ويرجع  الى البيت لاقى  بصل وتوم امامة  وسلك مواعين شعرها يعنى  وتقوله عملينى برومانسية  اقرب حاجها وفى راسها على طول  نهاية الكلام  المراة هى فى يدها مفتاح السعادة ومفتاح الجحيم   فى مثل يقال  ابنك على متربية وجوزك على متعودية ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الحساس المدلل: هو الرجل الذي يفتح للمرأة *باب السيارة* لتدخل *ويسحب لها الكرسي* لتجلس​



*معلومة جديدة دى ...
أول مرة أعرف ان ( كرسى السيارة ) ممكن يتسحب على برة علشان تقعد
الا أذا كانت من ذوى الأحتياجات الخاصة بقى 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

هما أتنين اللى كانوا بيفتحوا أسمه أية دة ... باب السيارة
( عماد حمدى ) و ( كمال الشناوى ) ...ودول الله يرحمهم
بس كانت الأبواب بتتفتح لمين ؟؟
فاتن حمامة - شادية - سامية جمال 
يعنى هونااااك فرق ...
بس عمرى ما شفت واحدة منهن سحبت كرسى العربية لبرة علشان تقعد 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

*" بعضِهِنَ " يسألن عن وجود الرجل الذكى .... هل هو موجود ؟
الأجابة ...نعم موجود ...وهو بالذكاء الكافى كى يتجنب التعرف اليها 
علشان كدة ....عمرها ما هتقابل هذا الذكى  
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

*كى تفهم المرأة عليك بإقتناء قط ...... فإن نجحت فى ارضاءه ..... ستنجح فى إرضاءها​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بنوته مواضيعك بئت كده ليه.. هو في حاجه يابت؟



:thnk0001:
هههههههههههه
مظلومه والنحمه
برئ يابيه :fun_lol:
بس هو اطلب مني الموضوع وجبته 
لان اللي طلبته حببتي ومستحيل ارفض لها طلب :new8:
​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايييوا يا رورو عايزين الرجل الفخفخينه الى يلم كل ده فى كوب واحد ااااا اقصد فى شخص واحد *
> * ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:new6:



:new6::new6::new6:
​


انت شبعي قال:


> توبيك مميز جدا روما
> ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي


​ ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان حببتي ميرا
نورتيني 

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ياريت يا حبوا ما تلاقيش يا روحى
> حصولك على الفخفخينة اسهل
> فخفينة الرجل ده نوع جديد ما زال البحث عنه مستمر
> اصله نوع مستورد مش سهل تلاقيه
> بس سيبك انتى انا بموت فى الفخفخينة هههههههههه​




:new6::new6:
​


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا بقى على فكرة التوبيك دا لازم يتحذف ايوووووووة
> اولا مافيش رجل ذكى هاتيلى رجل ذكى على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
> مافيش راجل رومانسى على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
> مافيش رجل مدلل هاتيلى رجل مدلل على وجه البسيطة ياحجة انتى
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
البت دي مش تبعي علي فكره :smil15:
ههههههههههههه في حبببتي
بس قليل جداااااااااااااا

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت يخرب بيتك هتودينا فى داهية
> المنتدى كله رجالة
> مهما كان وجه الاختلاف بينا هههههههههه
> 
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه
قوليلها يارورو :mus13:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هار اسوح اسوح اسوح مطين بطين ^_^
> انتى اللى هتودينى فى داهية وانا مالى باللى هنا
> انا بقول على اللى بره
> وبعدين بقى ماهما كلهم من بره هلة هلة ومن جوه يعلم الله ^_^





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه انا حبيبت اهدى النفوس بس
> انا حذرتك وقد اعزر من بنجر انتى حرة *​





لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا لو فيها طرد
> يبقى تحيا الرجالة
> يلا يارب سامحنى على الكدبة الكبيرة دى ^_^
> هدى النفوس براحتك ماانا عرفاكى بوتجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اموت فيكى وانتى خايفة كدا
> :mus13:*​





لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب يلا ننكشح من توبيك البت ساحبتنا
> احسن تيجى تصوت فى وشنا
> عارفهااااااااااااااااااا انا عارفهااااااااا
> هى فوتك بعافية من التوبيك دا ياااوختشى


​ :bud::bud:

لالا حببتي خدي راحتك :shutup22:

​




رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا روما دى حبيبتى مش هتتكلم
> التوبيك توبيكى يا ماما انا وروما واحد *​



طبعااااااااااااااا :love45:

​


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ياسلام سلم مين اللى بيتكلم ؟
> لا بقى يااوختشى انا اللى صاحبتها وحبيبتها وكل يوم على موبايلات بقى ^_^
> وبعدين احنا هنقف نردح لبعض فى التوبيك
> فين الجيرة
> ...


:new8:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه على ايدك اليمين
> *​





لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب كويس
> يلا فوتك بعافية ياست امينة ^_^





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يعفيك ياسى السيد *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new8::new8:


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حضرتك نسيت اهم رجل فى هذا الزمان
> يجذب المراة اكثر من اى رجل اخر وهو الرجل الغنى
> الذى يملك امولا كثيرة
> معظم النساء يفضلن هذا الرجل



استاذي الغالي
 في مثل بيقول
خدي القرد علي ماله بكره يروح المال ويفضل القرد
علي حاله ^_^

مش كل حاجه الفلوس اهم حاجه الحب والاحترام
ماممكن يكون غني بس  مش كويس 
ومش معني كدا يكون فقير لالا اهم حاجه يعرف يصرف علي البيت
لان اصعب حاجه بدايق الرجل لما بيحس انه مش قادر يوفي طلبات عياله ومش قادر يسعدهم 
استاذي ميرسي للتقييم 
​ 


يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> كلام  جميل وموضوع مفيد   شكرا يااختى الغالية
> 
> بالنسبة ياعدو المراة اية وضعة من الكلام الحلو دة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ودي تيجي دا البنات مقطعين بعضهم علي عدو المراءه ^_^
بس 
انها مين فيهم تموته :new6:
نورتي اخي الغالي
ميرسي للتقييم
​ 


يوليوس44 قال:


> * عدو المراة طبعا هو فى غيرو طبعا ههههههههههههه نتكلم  جد شوية يااختى الغالية الكمال لله فقط لا  يوجد كامل. المراة الصح هى  تخرج كل حاجة حلوة فى الرجل او جوزها وهى تقدر تجعل بيتها  قصريسكنة ملك وملكة  وتجعلة جحيم  دائم   الحل والعلاج  فى يد المراة مثلا مش راجل يكون طالع عينه فى الشغل ويرجع  الى البيت لاقى  بصل وتوم امامة  وسلك مواعين شعرها يعنى  وتقوله عملينى برومانسية  اقرب حاجها وفى راسها على طول  نهاية الكلام  المراة هى فى يدها مفتاح السعادة ومفتاح الجحيم   فى مثل يقال  ابنك على متربية وجوزك على متعودية ​*




هو انا معاك في الكلام دا
بس ليا تعقيب صغير
هو دا عيب الرجل
عايز يرجع يلاقي المرأة متشيكه الرفن والشعر والمكياج
وعمره مافكر انها لازم تنضف البيت والعيال 
اه عارفه انه بيشتغل وكدا
لكن ماهي مكفيه علي شغل البيت العيال
ودا صعب جدااااااا 

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلومة جديدة دى ...
> أول مرة أعرف ان ( كرسى السيارة ) ممكن يتسحب على برة علشان تقعد
> الا أذا كانت من ذوى الأحتياجات الخاصة بقى
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

نوووووووو
استاذ عبود هو بيقصد كرسي لما بيكونو في مكان عام:shutup22:
ايه يعني مين فاتن حمامه ولا...ولا
دول هيجو ايه في بنات اليومين دول :new6:
اها وحضرتك استاذي بتقول عماد حمدي كمال
مش اوكا وارتيجا :act19:

​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *" بعضِهِنَ " يسألن عن وجود الرجل الذكى .... هل هو موجود ؟
> الأجابة ...نعم موجود ...وهو بالذكاء الكافى كى يتجنب التعرف اليها
> علشان كدة ....عمرها ما هتقابل هذا الذكى
> *​



لهو موجود الرجل الذكي دا :smil15:​ 


صوت صارخ قال:


> *كى تفهم المرأة عليك بإقتناء قط ...... فإن نجحت فى ارضاءه ..... ستنجح فى إرضاءها​*



:thnk0001:

يالهوووووي ياابي 
يعني بتساوي القطط بالمرأة
طب القطط بتاكل وتنكر 
اما المرأة دا كائن غلبان وطيب :shutup22:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يوليو 2013)

موضوع جميل ياروما تسلم ايديكي

انا  عن نفسي بيجذبني اوي الراجل الذكي ^,^


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع جميل ياروما تسلم ايديكي
> 
> انا  عن نفسي بيجذبني اوي الراجل الذكي ^,^




الذكي ^_^ 

مرورك اجمل حبيبه قلبي توته
ميرسي لمرورك الغالي
ميرسي للتقييم


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا عارف ... قلت مش معقولة بعد غيابك دة كله وتدخلى تكتبى لنا موضوع
وما دخلش أغلس حبتين ... :fun_lol:
فغلست 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما انا عارف ... قلت مش معقولة بعد غيابك دة كله وتدخلى تكتبى لنا موضوع
> وما دخلش أغلس حبتين ... :fun_lol:
> فغلست
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
غلس براحتك استاذي :t17:
حضرتك بتضيف للمواضيع جمال وخفه دم :flowers:

بس غياب ايه ؟!
ماانا متلقحه هنا كل يوم :fun_lol:

​


----------

